# 86 1/2 Nissan Hardbody (D21) w/ z24i



## ddude2uc (Sep 7, 2005)

Just thought I would show a few pics of my truck. Engine in being rebuilt w/ new clutch kit.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

MINI TRUCK!!! DOOOOOOOO ITTTTTTT


----------

